# Picture Posting



## BassAddict (Nov 13, 2007)

Is anyone else having trouble using the add attachment function to add pictures or is it just me.....................


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

test


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

nope not working.


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

test2


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

ok hang tight folks!


----------



## Alphawolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Just a test


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 13, 2007)

Jim that pic had me ROTFLMAO. the facial expression on that guy is priceless


----------



## Alphawolf (Nov 13, 2007)

blech


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

All is well in tinboat land!


----------



## pbw (Nov 13, 2007)

ROFL at the Karate KID!


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 13, 2007)

yo alpha wolf i have xbox live also we should play some time my gt is PWNEDPHOENIX13 all caps


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

jawz13 said:


> yo alpha wolf i have xbox live also we should play some time my gt is PWNEDPHOENIX13 all caps



If santa brings me one for Xmas I sure will.


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 14, 2007)

sweet jim that would be cool


----------

